
Radeon RX 5600 XT Gets a Performance Boost with New VBIOS - ekoutanov
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/leaked-benchmarks-show-11-percent-uplift-on-radeon-rx-5600-xt-with-new-vbios
======
pantalaimon
Unfortunately it kills the performance on Linux

[https://twitter.com/phoronix/status/1219645628298539008](https://twitter.com/phoronix/status/1219645628298539008)

